# Will the market hit 7000 by Christmas?



## The Mint Man (6 December 2007)

So who here thinks that the market will hit 7000 by Christmas?

I have ran several of these threads now, from memory the first one I started was based on 6000 points back in February 07' and I can remember back then there was A LOT of bear threads and polls going around on ASF. Thats why I started a more optimistic Thread/poll at that time..... as for those bear threads, well they must have turned into bulls

Cheers


----------



## justjohn (6 December 2007)

Are you still on the J.Ds Minty we're still 6% away from 7000,this may be a little high to soon but if Santa is reading this thread a 6850-6900 would be nice under the xmas(Christmas for the purists) tree :santa::bier::bananasmi Is that better Wayne ,clever use of EDIT button ,by the way WHO put it under my post


----------



## The Mint Man (6 December 2007)

justjohn said:


> Are you still on the J.Ds Minty we're still 6% away from 7000,this may be a little high to soon but if Santa is reading this thread a 6850-6900 would be nice under the xmas(christmas for the purists) tree



Yes, this thread is much more aspirational than my other ones but it will be interesting to hear/see what others think. I think my first one made it to the target while my second just missed out so its 50/50 so far. Happy for it to be a 33.3% rate... just as good as most economist:haha.
By the way, your going to hell for spelling Christmas like that:evilburn::2evil::angry: I mean you didn't even spell it with a capital C when you corrected yourself.

Cheers


----------



## nioka (6 December 2007)

I couldn't vote because you didn't have: "No, but it will early in the new year."


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 December 2007)

nioka said:


> I couldn't vote because you didn't have: "No, but it will early in the new year."




I too couldn't vote because the I Love Lamp choice was absent :

lol, that was quick, you guys have cheered up an otherwise dull and trying day


----------



## nizar (6 December 2007)

nioka said:


> I couldn't vote because you didn't have: "No, but it will early in the new year."




Agree with this.


----------



## The Mint Man (6 December 2007)

nioka said:


> I couldn't vote because you didn't have: "No, but it will early in the new year."



3rd one down
early new year to me is any time in the first 3 months, thats not near future.


----------



## cashcow (8 December 2007)

I get a bit worried when there's talk of capital gains that the fundamentals refuse to support.

However, since I've been too time-constrained to look closely at this sort of stuff for most of the year perhaps someone could enlighten me?  Not that they're the be-all and end-all, but would most here say the fundamentals bolster the market at this level?

And before anyone asks, no I don't have any money in the market whilst I can't devote appropriate time to it


----------



## steven1234 (8 December 2007)

Can someone explain what the last choice about loving lamp is about?


----------



## Kowabunga (8 December 2007)

watch Anchorman........ then you will love lamp


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 December 2007)

Kowabunga said:


> watch Anchorman........ then you will love lamp




lol, 10 people love lamp like me!

How funny


----------



## Sean K (9 December 2007)

I think there is going to be a significant Santa Rally, based on the fed cutting rates to maybe 50 points and indicating that they will continue to cut to create a 'soft landing' while also indicating all else will be done to assist potential mortgage defaulters beyond the current band aide. 

Gold will be a significant beneficiary while the bear commentators assume the US cannot create said soft landing and that the US is an economic omnipotent litmus test of the rest of the world, which is not necessarily the case.


----------



## Annwn (9 December 2007)

I don't thilnk we will see 7000 by Christmas, but once the resistance around the 6870 area is broken my prediction would by 7000 Feb 08


----------



## vishalt (11 December 2007)

We are around 5% from it, I guess its very US & BHP dependant (as BHP moves the index) but I don't think it'll happen, might get close though.


----------



## The Mint Man (11 December 2007)

I think we will get close *IF* we start following the US on their good days.... not just on their bad days 
Hopefully with the fed cutting rates (some saying by 1/2%) will heat the US market right up and we should follow. Also some good news from Britain Telegraph, another bidder for Rio in the mix should see our market rise early today considering the weight RIO carries.

Cheers


----------



## justjohn (17 December 2007)

7000 seems so far away at present, but santa might have the last say:chimney if not I get my SGB divy tomorrow which will get me through:


----------



## The Mint Man (17 December 2007)

Maybe the question should have been about 6000


----------



## tronic72 (17 December 2007)

Ha Ha,

That's very funny. I saw this post and was just about to say the same thing. 

Happy Chrissy.


----------



## overule (17 December 2007)

I am aiming a drop to 6000.  
What a drop today.


----------



## wayneL (17 December 2007)

The Mint Man said:


> So who here thinks that the market will hit 7000 by Christmas?




You were referring to the Dow, right? :


----------



## SevenFX (17 December 2007)

wayneL said:


> You were referring to the Dow, right? :




I'ld have to give Wayne one free : for that reply.


----------



## dj_420 (17 December 2007)

At least now the ASX is starting to trade a bit closer to parity with FTSE, our market was looking decidedly overvalued in the face of the recent correction.

The 200 point drop does seem a bit drastic though!!!


----------



## vishalt (17 December 2007)

dj_420 said:


> At least now the ASX is starting to trade a bit closer to parity with FTSE,



The FTSE is measured in pounds though... 

6,300.00 GBP
	=
14,800.50 AUD

So nowhere near parity yet!


----------



## numbercruncher (17 December 2007)

wayneL said:


> You were referring to the Dow, right? :





Maybe he is referring to Chrissy 08 ?


----------

